# Show me your 50+ rider MTB



## motleynation (2 mo ago)

Getting back into the MTB game (51 y/o)..my 2015 LaPierre Zesty 27.5 AM (original). Recently upgraded from 1X10 to 1X11 Deore M5100 (lever, derailer, cassette) group and slapped Bontrager XR4 Team Issue 2.6's..it is a blast to ride. I didn't ride for the last few years..just fell out of it..but with the new tech like 1X11/12 it has truly made riding much more enjoyable and cheaper than golf.


----------



## louiesquared (6 mo ago)

In 2022 I started riding again at 52 after 16 years of being lazy. I bought a Polygon Siskiu D7. It was a good bike, but Ibis dropped the price of the Ripley AF a year later and I couldn't resist.


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

I've been on this bike longer than any other I've owned. Its a great tool for the job.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm 67, been riding road and mt. bike for 33 years. I'm on mt. bikes #7 & 8 now, a Specialized Chisel HT and a Spec. Epic Evo FS. Good bikes both


----------



## striker64 (Aug 16, 2016)

71 started riding in 2016, purchased Dolomite from Walmart, upgrades and now have 11,000 miles. I ride every day weather permitting, all on neighborhood streets.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

55...


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

CBaron said:


> I've been on this bike longer than any other I've owned. Its a great tool for the job.
> View attachment 2012654


I know that rock!








2009 MOOTS Mooto-X

I'm 56 and have owned around 3 dozen mountain bikes in my 37 years of riding MTB. My current mountain bikes are above and below.








2008 Moots Mooto-X









2012 Niner Air9 RDO









2008 Jamis Dragon 29









2008 Felt Nine Comp


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Rode these back in the Early 2000's.

















Left MTB for 15yrs and returned in 2020 (@ 50) using the same Bikes.
Well soon enough I upgraded to a 21SJ Carbon. No regrets and added two wheelsets for terrain/riding differences


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My newest bike. I looked high and low for the aluminum frame before the carbon was released.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

My favorite ride. Steel with coils on both ends.


----------



## Shawn595 (Dec 19, 2004)

CBaron said:


> I've been on this bike longer than any other I've owned. Its a great tool for the job.
> View attachment 2012654


Great looking bike. Stashe?


----------



## ckspeed (May 25, 2012)

Have it for 3 seasons now.


----------



## Pickers (9 mo ago)

@sgltrak - that's quite a stable!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Pickers said:


> @sgltrak - that's quite a stable!


Thanks! Perhaps I spend a bit too much time on Facebook marketplace and craigslist. All were purchased or built for pennies on the dollar because I found exceptional bargains on frames and/or parts and I'm perfectly happy riding a used bike with prior generation parts.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Two one gear, no fear (custom steel 29 and titanium 27.5/29)

FS 29er

HT 29er

Rigid steel gravel bike









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Ryder (Aug 27, 2021)

57 yrs old and riding vintage....
Trek Alpha 3700 and GT STS DH


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

52 here and I've been mountain biking since I was 19...non-stop. I have way too many bikes, but this is my current fave: a Banshee Prime w/ a 160mm Domain fork, AXS shifting, carbon wheels, I9 rear hub. blah, blah, blah. I feel like my bike is never limiting me.

From tonight's ride:









From a couple weeks ago:


----------



## Scott McMillan (Nov 22, 2021)

59 and not even a dentist.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I got back into it at the start of the some major “event” that started in March 2020 by buying a used Specialized Fuse at age 52. 












Rode it for two years, lost 50 pounds, and now have a Fezzari Signal Peak. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigE29er (Jul 26, 2019)

52 years old

Curtlo Touring Bike (built in 2009) 
Ventana Wolfram XXXL (built in 2020)


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

milehi said:


> My newest bike. I looked high and low for the aluminum frame before the carbon was released.
> View attachment 2012697













Sweet sled - like the dual coil.


----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)

53 been riding forever. My newest bike is a 22 Stumpy EVO










I also have a 21 Stumpy S-Works


----------



## motleynation (2 mo ago)

Tinshield said:


> View attachment 2012745


Have the same tires on mine..they feel great..


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

She&I said:


> View attachment 2012741
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure do have one and I love it.
Same color and everything although I lost 20 lbs last year so the coil fork became over sprung -- I switched to a Mezzer Pro.
Also dropped the coil spring on my 11.6 by 125 lbs!
My Smash's got two sets of wheels -- #1 = 27.5x2.8" tires, #2 = 29x2.6" -- I like 'em both.
Smaller wheels / fatter tires for off-season riding, bigger hoops & narrower (lighter) tires for dryer weather.
I'm really glad I bought this bike when I did. Wanted a metal frame & got one, not that there's anything wrong with GG's CF frames.
Anyway this thread's not about my bike, it's about yours! Nice lookin' mo-sheen ya got there, my friend!
=sParty


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Current favorite bikes. Pivot Firebird, Transition TR11


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

My two mud toyz


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> I sure do have one and I love it.
> Same color and everything although I lost 20 lbs last year so the coil fork became over sprung -- I switched to a Mezzer Pro.
> Also dropped the coil spring on my 11.6 by 125 lbs!
> My Smash's got two sets of wheels -- #1 = 27.5x2.8" tires, #2 = 29x2.6" -- I like 'em both.
> ...


Congrats on losing the poundage - you gotta feel great with that upgrade.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Rode a lot from 1995 to 2010, then got sick and had multiple surguries from 2011 through 2014. Rode here and there until 2019 when I started riding again only for the pandemic and a child with ongoing health issues stop me again until this year. I had been riding a Vassago hardtail 29er in either full rigid or sometimes with a 100mm travel fork. But decided to go more all mountain this year (an old friend moved back to the area and he was riding a new Stumpjumper FSR). On a limited budget so went with mail order with some few adjustments and updates to fit me and my riding style.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

My Revel Ranger. At 58, I like to get my miles in and hit anything technical along the way. The Ranger gets it done with ease.


----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)

motleynation said:


> Have the same tires on mine..they feel great..


Good all around tires. Pretty light too.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

sgltrak said:


> I know that rock!
> View attachment 2012686
> 
> 2009 MOOTS Mooto-X


I mean...it's a pretty good rock!  









I just finished this build a few weeks ago...


----------



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

I turn 56 in Feb. I started riding in the 90's. Like so many of you, I took a break but got back into it hard about 10 years ago. I also have a Tallboy 2.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Started in 88 and never looked back. I've got -- ahem -- a _few_ mtbs. Here are two:

2022 Top Fuel -- probably my favorite all around mtb ever.










Salsa Beargrease -- cheap fat bike, that got upgraded probably more than necessary!










And one for kicks that probably belongs in the strength training forum -- carefully balancing the Monitor and Merrimack on just one hand!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

kosmo said:


> Started in 88 and never looked back. I've got -- ahem -- a _few_ mtbs. Here are two:
> 
> 2022 Top Fuel -- probably my favorite all around mtb ever.
> 
> ...


Nice, Koz. Love the Larches -- makes me think of Metolius Basin around Lake Creek.
Sweet lookin' bikes, too. 
=sParty


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

Turned 65 and treated myself to a new bike. First hardtail since 2001. Forgotten how much fun these hardtail critters are!


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Currently 64 years old and totally digging mountain biking like I started yesterday. 
My 5th bike since starting in 1990.
1: Specialized Hard Rock Sport
2: Catamount MFS
3: Santa Cruz Blur
4: Santa Cruz Blur LT ( new frame replaced on warranty from cracked Blur)
5: ….. now seven years on my coil fork & coil shock equipped Santa Cruz 5010cc V.1
( shown at the Lewis River Trail, fenders for the splashy day!)


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

51 yrs young | 35 yrs of riding (also have road racing bicycles - Cannondales) | since 2000 on the MTB | this is my 4th MTB | the Kona Kahuna !! (And I love it)


----------



## BrokerDon (Nov 14, 2009)

XXL 2017 Santa Cruz Hightower 27.5+ Fattie is my "Medicare" MTB at 68

Perfect for "Monster Trucking" over bad lines.








.


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

Shawn595 said:


> Great looking bike. Stashe?


Yes, its the Stache 9 with some mods. I've got a 2nd Stache 9 that I got as a backup. But I'm going to be putting that one up for sale soon. There's another new bike on the way....





Desert Ryder said:


> GT STS DH
> 
> View attachment 2012710


OMG!! GT STS with thermoplastic carbon triangle! I love it. In college (early 90's) I worked at a GT dealership and we thought these were the bee's knee's when they arrived. I owned a 96' LTS aluminum model. It broke the seat stays on it 2x's. Seemed like this was a thing for those bikes. Awesome to see one still out in the wild being used.

Cheers,
CJB


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2o423Au

Racing Enduro last weekend, 51 years old


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

55 year old Ripley rider.


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

55 year old Ripley rider.


----------



## BrokerDon (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's what I was riding when I turned *50*... 18 years ago.

*1998 K2 ProFlex 5000* "FrankenBike"size "*Way Big*" which was still not big enough for my 6'-3" body.

Only parts I hadn't worn out or broken were the ProFlex aluminum frame and CF swingarm. Even the yellow paint on the frame was chipping off but it was bulletproof. Original K2 Smart Shock was replaced with a far superior Fox Vanilla downhill. Rear SRAM mechanical disc brakes added via adapter from UK. Replaced with a 1st generation Santa Cruz Tallboy C 29er in 2011 which was 6 lbs. lighter.


----------



## roadczar (Jun 17, 2007)

58

2022 Ripley - oh my aching broken bones


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

60 years old this year and getting back into riding after 15 years of hard drinking and aggressive couch potatoing. Started off with a gravel bike but then found a mountain bike trail right around the corner from my house. My first dual suspension bike since I owned a GF Sugar 2 back in 2000. They’ve really improved full suspension rigs!


----------



## Jonal (Feb 19, 2010)

60 years young and have been riding since 1999. 
1 Haro hardtail
2 Specialized Stumpjumper Hardtail
3 Trek 7000 Hardtail
4 Tomac 98 Special Pro
5 Giant Reign 2
6 Giant Trance 2


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

2018 Santa Cruz Hightower LT - got it from Pinkbike BuySell in October 2022. It kicks ass.


----------



## kgraham11 (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, there’s this one…


----------



## kgraham11 (Jan 29, 2005)

Then there’s this one…


----------



## trek4fun_4308 (5 mo ago)

This shows my age. And BTW, it takes me forever to warm up where as in my younger years I just started riding.

Now I don't have to worry so much about picking my line, just avoid the double black stuff. In 1982 every trail felt like a black diamond. 

Do you remember back then when your arms would turn red and ich from going down all the rough stuff really fast?


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Sexy bikes,,
View attachment 2013035

View attachment 2013034


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

62 and only one MTB in my stable. But it gets me by.


----------



## paul c (Nov 22, 2009)

These three here, all 27.5 and they’re fun. I do more foolish stuff now at 50 than I did in my 30’s. The bikes give me that confidence


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

My current main bike, a 2021 Yeti SB150 with an Ohlins Coil Shock, and at the time of the picture, a Push ACS3 equipped Fox36 fork. I now have a Fox 38 Performance Elite fork. I don't set any speed records, but man is this bike fun.


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

SlowMTBer said:


> My current main bike, a 2021 Yeti SB150 with an Ohlins Coil Shock, and at the time of the picture, a Push ACS3 equipped Fox36 fork. I now have a Fox 38 Performance Elite fork. I don't set any speed records, but man is this bike fun.


I like your username. (And your bike)


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

2020 Giant Trance Advanced Pro 29 1
(It took me this long to memorize the model name)


----------



## 16HH (Feb 21, 2021)

59, back into mtb after a 25 year break. Who remembers their first mountain bike? Mine was a fully rigid Trek. Now it’s a Timberjack w Plus tires, slacked out, upgraded to a Pike, carbon wheels. Perfect for northeast rocks and roots.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

2011 Unit









2011 Secteur









2011 Stumpjumper









2012 Anthem


----------



## motleynation (2 mo ago)

Nice bikes for all you old farts..just rained today in SoCal...gonna wait a few more hours and see how the local trails are..


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

Age 73.8 female riding hot new Ibis Mojo 4 ( :


----------



## motleynation (2 mo ago)

Julie said:


> View attachment 2013306
> 
> Age 73.8 female riding hot new Ibis Mojo 4 ( :


My dream bike..


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Julie said:


> View attachment 2013306
> 
> Age 73.8 female riding hot new Ibis Mojo 4 ( :


Looks terrific!
Almost exactly like my GF's Mojo 4 -- same color but different components.
She LOVES that bike! Have fun!
=sParty


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Julie said:


> View attachment 2013306
> 
> Age 73.8 female riding hot new Ibis Mojo 4 ( :


Nice! Got my wife the identical bike over the summer!


----------



## Kelly Parker (Mar 15, 2017)

54 years. 2019 polygon N-9 27.5, first bike since 2003. 2.8 tires . What an up grade. Still have 1996 proflex 856 and my 2003 iron horse warrior pro currently setup as a 29er.


----------



## Pickers (9 mo ago)

kgraham11 said:


> Then there’s this one…
> @kgraham11 - wow your SS looks fantastic! Love the double top & curvy down tubes.
> Is it Ti?
> Cheers.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

60.5 riding 2-SS, 1-geared/fattish…shamefully all are metal, all are USA made.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

Julie said:


> View attachment 2013306
> 
> Age 73.8 female riding hot new Ibis Mojo 4 ( :


That's what I was going to respomnd to the "What are you afraid of?" post!


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm 50 years old this year and riding better equipment than I ever dreamed I'd have. My trail bike is a 2017 Salsa Pony Rustler 120r/140f









I lost my Dad last winter and used some of my inheritance to get my first carbon fiber bike... 2022 Fezzari La Sal Peak 2.0 Elite 170mm f/r.. Great for bike parks and the gnarlier trails of northern Minnesota.









Then we have the winter ride.. 2016 Advocate Watchman fatbike


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

55 and just went from a Stache to a Top Fuel.
















Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

friz said:


> 55 and just went from a Stache to a Top Fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Your sweet Top Fuel's paint job suggests that Klein's ghost might still haunt Trek's boardroom. 
=sParty


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

The fatbike has a few iterations in rotation...



























This one is pretty awesome, tho.
(see next post - technical problems. ???)

-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## oldtennisguy (8 mo ago)

65 YO. been riding forever ... latest full squish ... Marzocchi spring kit converted 36 Rhythym and CR rear shock ... keeping me young !!!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Fleas said:


> -F


The wheels don't look round on this one! 
=sParty


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

Recently built up my Santa Cruz V10. Ridden hard tail for so long, thought I go in the completely opposite direction. I have too many other expensive interests, so funds are limited to one used bike unfortunately, so I take this everywhere.

I push myself harder, and do more dumb stuff thanks to my son, who I just helped build up his awesome ride. Trying not to disappoint him by lagging too far behind, but like others, my fear is how much longer I can hang in there.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Neuner said:


> Recently built up my Santa Cruz V10. Ridden hard tail for so long, thought I go in the completely opposite direction. I have too many other expensive interests, so funds are limited to one used bike unfortunately, so I take this everywhere.
> 
> I push myself harder, and do more dumb stuff thanks to my son, who I just helped build up his awesome ride. Trying not to disappoint him by lagging too far behind, but like others, my fear is how much longer I can hang in there.
> 
> ...


This bike looks soooo fun.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow.
Not many DH bikes running Small Block 8's and cable discs


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

NordieBoy said:


> Wow.
> Not many DH bikes running Small Block 8's and cable discs


You hang out with a lot of Downhillers and Enduro Racers? From your posts I've only seen roadie or gravel pics 
Setups vary per region and mine matches the majority where I'm at. It's what a good number are running.

_The semi-slick Rock Razor tire is the fastest in the Super Gravity series. When fitted to the rear wheel it helps riders eat up any dry and fast route. With Hans Dampf or Magic Mary on the front wheel it is the best combination for Enduro races on dry ground._ 

I prefer Kenda to Schwalbe so I've chosen their tires that match the same profiles. There was a whole thread on the various pro setups with their strategies and why they chose much less aggressive, fast rolling rears.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

My 2022 Fuel EX 5 ,, with a few upgrades


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

My Fuel EX 5.. with a few upgrades


----------



## motleynation (2 mo ago)

goofyarcher said:


> My Fuel EX 5.. with a few upgrades
> View attachment 2013883
> View attachment 2013884


that dirt looks mighty tacky..nice


----------



## shred79 (Jul 21, 2018)

His and hers epic evos









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

goofyarcher said:


> My Fuel EX 5.. with a few upgrades
> View attachment 2013883
> View attachment 2013884


Is your trail name "Pale Sack"?
=sParty


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

motleynation said:


> that dirt looks mighty tacky..nice


Yes it was true hero dirt that day

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Sparticus said:


> Is your trail name "Pale Sack"?
> =sParty


The Sack came off my MTN UNI.. they were under its seat


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Stache in STL









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuner (Feb 14, 2005)

2old said:


> Stache in STL


Which part? I miss riding Castlewood and Council Bluff Lake.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Surly Wednesday - Ibis Ripley V4 - Canfield Nimble 9


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Yesterday it was this...


----------



## Hammy-56 (27 d ago)

Pivot Mach4 SL
Birthday present to myself when I turned 50 last year.


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

Been a REAL long time since I’ve been on this site folks. This is the







bike I’ve ever personally ridden—I have roughly 10k miles on it


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

74 y/o and still riding the original Tallboy. I ride year round on Cape Cod at least 3 times a week. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Super E said:


> 60.5 riding 2-SS, 1-geared/fattish…shamefully all are metal, all are USA made.
> View attachment 2013376
> 
> View attachment 2013377
> ...


Hey Super E,
What is the SS full suspension bike?


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

noosa2 said:


> Hey Super E,
> What is the SS full suspension bike?


Funk LaRuta 29+








29+ Full Suspension La Ruta Custom Titanium Mountain Bike


Custom Handmade Titanium 29+ Full Suspension Mountain Bike Built in Colorado USA




www.funkcycles.com


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Super E said:


> Funk LaRuta 29+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. Absolutely gorgeous. 
=sParty


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Privateer 161 / 50 years old 
Spring Mountain, Mountain Creek, and Blue Mountain


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Third photo -- those wires are there to catch you, right? 
=sParty


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> Third photo -- those wires are there to catch you, right?
> =sParty


actually yes LOL ..... thats the largest jump I have ever gapped... and after rolling or tiny doubling it several trips I only worked up the nerve to do it because the locals convinced me my tire wouldn't be a hard stop/case if I came up short on the tire. the kids would take off from the wood jump I did BUT then land 4 feet farther to the dirt transition to my left.


----------



## kgraham11 (Jan 29, 2005)

deleted


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

Izzo
Just turned 56 and starting to feel it… Avid rider for 5 or so years and just gettin slower climbing… any suggestions? As much as I despise the thought, does pedaling a stationary on off days help?


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

spinning really helped me, maybe more than ridding my mountain bike.... I ride the mtb for fun so I turn on the juice when I must and conserve a bit on the boring parts just cant help it. Its easy to just hammer on the trainer seeing your stats get better is really the only "fun" about it. I did end up getting bored with the trainer and pretty much stopped using it once I got a gravel bike *I have a flexible schedule, if I could not find ride time then the trainer would have been MUCH more valuable. The trainer and spinning street/dirt roads improved my mountain biking speeds/enjoyment massively!

That is an awesome bike BTW



Undescended said:


> Izzo
> Just turned 56 and starting to feel it… Avid rider for 5 or so years and just gettin slower climbing… any suggestions? As much as I despise the thought, does pedaling a stationary on off days help?


----------



## Mtbdavefl (10 mo ago)

Here’s mine at 51- was 1x10 has been SS for 3 yrs now... is so much fun


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

fokof said:


> My two mud toyz
> View attachment 2012762
> View attachment 2012765


What is the titanium frame with the Lefty fork? Interesting headtube.


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

OldMike said:


> Rode these back in the Early 2000's.
> View attachment 2012694
> 
> View attachment 2012695
> ...


Haha, wow, I had that Cannondale with the head shock! Loved that bike. We were all Cannondale in my house for a long time. Do you still have it?


----------



## Midlake Crisis (Mar 2, 2020)

Jamis Dragonslayer ChroMo 26+ started it all about 3 years ago, and Scott Genius 740 27.5.
couldn’t pass up a deal and got seduced by the plush suspension and versatility.











View attachment 2015569









View attachment 2015569


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

posted my park bike, these are my more age appropriate bikes


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

gthcarolina said:


> What is the titanium frame with the Lefty fork? Interesting headtube.


It's a Kocmo








XC1-29 - KOCMO


Ein Rahmen speziell für Rohlofffans! Jetzt auch für 29″ Laufräder. KOCMO bietet den Rahmen an, der so puristisch wie die Rohloffnabe selbst ist. Der XC-1 kommt mit dem Rohloff OEM Ausfallende daher und kann bei Bedarf auch Fans der Exzenterlösung befriedigen. Der XC-1 hat somit einen zweieiigen...




www.kocmo.de





They can add whatever option.
I asked for a Lefty headtube + 26er wheels as an option


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

View attachment 2016031
View attachment 2016031


----------



## SSNut (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine - 6 good years on it so far... got me into my 50s. I took this as I was putting brand new custom wheels on it.. The old ones gave out.


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

fokof said:


> It's a Kocmo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool bike. I think I have to go back to school to navigate that website!


----------



## Steve in PA (Sep 29, 2008)

I turn 62 in February. Bought this Diamondback about 6-7 years ago, maybe longer after surgery on my knee. I haven’t rode the bike in about 1 1/2 years due to dealing with a cancer issue, but I plan on getting back on it this year. It’s served me well. I use it for mountain bike riding (nothing crazy or radical), gravel trails and some road stuff.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

gthcarolina said:


> Cool bike. I think I have to go back to school to navigate that website!


Yeah , their english version is not very thorough. 

I ordered 2 frames from them , went smooth.
Road frame this year , took a long while for shipping , not their fault though...


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll play. 57 as of 11/07. Had both hips replaced in 2020 (thank you Skateboarding!), back to this irresistible torture!









Age is a number. Go til you can't.

Have Fun!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I'll add my latest bike to the 50+ post...a nice carbon full suspension fatty. It has been fun so far (like 5 rides)...I expect this bike will get a lot of use and my regular fatty will get handed down to my 16 year old daughter.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

With as much rain as we have been getting, looks like I'll be on the Lauf doing road work for the foreseeable future.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

CBaron said:


> I've been on this bike longer than any other I've owned. Its a great tool for the job.
> View attachment 2012654





CBaron said:


> I've been on this bike longer than any other I've owned. Its a great tool for the job.
> View attachment 2012654


Rustlers Loop at Kokepelli! I love that trail!


----------



## Oldmantrails (Oct 16, 2019)

Me and my Levo SL. Very fun ride, and helps my 53 yr old butt when needed!


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

Back in March, down in SA.


----------

